# الوصلات المعدنية



## عبدالحميد24 (10 مارس 2009)

جزاكم الله خيراً 
أريد صور عن الوصلات الدائمة والمؤقتة للمعادن


----------



## ahmed mansour el (16 ديسمبر 2010)

لا اله الا الله


----------



## ahmed mansour el (17 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا


----------

